# Michael Haykin heads to SBTS



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2007)

Michael Haykin heads to SBTS (May 15, 2007)


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 18, 2007)

Dr. Haykin is a wonderful Christian man from whom I have learned much. His blog, a good source for church history, may be reached here. This is an exciting move for him; maybe this way I'll get to study under him someday.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I wonder if he'll be able to still teach at PRTS?


----------



## JohnV (Jun 19, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> Dr. Haykin is a wonderful Christian man from whom I have learned much. His blog, a good source for church history, may be reached here. This is an exciting move for him; maybe this way I'll get to study under him someday.



Tyler:

If you have the opportunity, I would recommend it highly. He is very interested in people, and goes the extra mile with you to help. He's helped me in various ways, and I've greatly benefitted from his teaching.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 19, 2007)

He has free lectures on Monergism website. I highly recommend! 

http://www.monergism.com/directory/link_category/History/Multimedia/


----------

